

Ruby: Lotus v0.2.0 is out – Code generators and a lot of new features - jodosha
http://lucaguidi.com/2014/12/23/2014-retrospective-a-year-of-lotus.html

======
rbj
I really like how lotus/model isolate persistence and biz logic layer. Plus it
is not inheritance of a class like ActiveRecord :+1:. Besides, the modular
application architecture is interesting too, though I face a problem with the
routing, it seems to me if you have multiple apps, the routes of all apps are
not flatten altogther thus the namespace of one 'child' app does not take
effect. Thought?

------
arthurgeek
Lotus is an amazing piece of software. It really brings new perspective for
Ruby web development. And the code is so easy to read. Congrats Luca on the
new release.

